# solar water heater working with traditional heater



## shdybrady (Aug 26, 2011)

This is what im coming up with in my head. Being in the mountains here in georgia we do actually get some cold winters. At least cold enough where a solar water heater might not be effective. 

Im thinking putting a three way with a shut off valve on my inlet to my water heater. On summer days i can leave it open and have the flow go to my solar water heater which would return back to my standard heater. Since that is controlled my a thermostat it should have to work less or possibly at all to deliver hot water to the house. On the rare day its just too cold for it to be effective turn the valve and water doesnt pass through the solar heater.

Does this seem like it could work? Do you see any flaws or some possible tips to add to my idea?


----------



## woodsy (Oct 13, 2008)

Mine is set up in similar fashion so that i can bypass the elec. water heater completely with a shutoff valve on the inlet just above the elec heater, we sometimes go for weeks w/o elec water heater.
In the colder months mostly the solar water preheats the water before entering the elec. water heater. 
The solar water heater runs throughout the winter on sunny days, it helps.
You do have to be careful not to run water from solar side into the elec heater hotter than the elec heater thermostat is set for, could damage the sensor.


----------



## SolarGary (Sep 8, 2005)

Hi,
What type of solar water heat do you have?

That is, does it use separate solar water heating collectors, or is it an inline "batch" style heater?

Gary


----------



## Steve in PA (Nov 25, 2011)

I am following this with interest. 

My boiler has an output for an indirect water heater and I was thinking of using zone valves to Tee off a solar panel. My thought is that I could use a differential thermometer and when the solar panel can't keep up the boiler would provide the extra push.

Wasn't meaning to hijack, just putting out my idea to see if is helpful to the OP.


----------

